# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Перестал работать сервис автозаполнения по инн

## sereginsk

Всем привет, имеется 1с немного не честная и появилась проблема пропало авто заполнение по Инн вот возник вопрос можно ли оплатить сервис контрагент и подключить его на ломаную 1с? Или все таки это чревато?.

----------


## Online_Z

> Всем привет, имеется 1с немного не честная и появилась проблема пропало авто заполнение по Инн вот возник вопрос можно ли оплатить сервис контрагент и подключить его на ломаную 1с? Или все таки это чревато?.


1С:Контрагент оформляется на конкретный регистрационный номер программного продукта 1С.
Данный комплект должен быть зарегистрирован в личном кабинете портала 1С.
Логин и пароль от учетной записи портала указывается в настройках интернет-поддержки программы.
Т.е. если нет зарегистрированного официально комплекта 1С, то оформить нельзя.
Если есть купленная, например, базовая 1С, а по факту установлена взломанная, то в теории подключить платный сервис можно, 
но подключать ломанную к интернет-поддержке - это на свой страх и риск.

----------

